# Warning Ez-Lub Axles



## fjr vfr (Apr 6, 2016)

The pictures show what happens when someone gets carried away using a built in short cut. When I brought our trailer home last month I took note that the brakes were pretty weak even with my brake controller set at max. Well with all the rain and such I finally got to pull the drums and check the brakes...so this is what I found with all 4 wheels!

The previous own liked to lub the bearing seemingly every chance he had pushing gobs of grease onto the brakes. Once the brake shoes became impregnated with grease he needed to keep upping his brake power. So the shoes didn't wear much, but the drums and magnets took all the wear. They're shot of course.

New drums and brakes are on the way. I personally do not like these EZ-Lub axles. Short cuts often turn into the long way around. I'll be packing my bearing the old fashion way by hand.

So in the end when you use that grease zerk at the end of the axle, are you sure where all the grease is going? Best be careful.


----------

